# Cómo conectar un capacitor



## juanete78 (Jun 23, 2016)

buen dia necesitaria saber donde debo conectar un capasitor en esta plaqueta ya que no tiene una bornera con las iniciales (CAP) los dos primeros son la linea de entrada los negros que se ven allí salen al transformador y los tres siguientes son los que van al motor , me podrian ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 23, 2016)

Que es y para que quieres agregar el capacitor?


----------



## printido (Jun 23, 2016)

¿CAP? Yo veo que pone AC motor no se.


----------



## juanete78 (Jun 23, 2016)

hola printido es una plaqueta de motor para porton corredizo se solto el porton y cayo sobre el motor y el capasitor se desarmo ahora el motor queda haciendo fuerza pero no se donde va conectado el capasitor muchas de las plaquetas veo que tienen 2 borneras con las iniciales CAP que es donde se conecta el capasitor esta no lo tiene ,



donde dice ac motor van conectados los tres cables que entran al motor 2 amarillos y uno verde y me queda el capasitor suelto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2016)

Me parece que va conectado en el otro extremo de la plaqueta.

Foto de la plaqueta completa y del lado cobre.


----------



## juanete78 (Jun 23, 2016)

espero que te sirvan y me puedas ayudar muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 23, 2016)

Eso es un Vivaldi Mb-2011

Creo que el capacitor va conectado junto con A y C del motor , quizás dentro de la tapa de conexiones del motor.

Saludos !


----------



## juanete78 (Jun 23, 2016)

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 24, 2016)

Sí, si es motor por arranque capacitivo(lo que explicaría el por que no arranca) debería de tener un diagrama de conexiones en la etiqueta o en la tapa que cubre estas.


----------



## juanete78 (Jun 24, 2016)

ya esta conectado es como dijo dosmetros van conectados en el a y en el c del motor funciona exelente gracias dosmtros por la ayuda y gracias nuyel


----------

